#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Sour water stripper pH problem

## cnytsan

In sour water system, we had a high pH problem. pH of discahrge water could reach 12.0 and most of the time 10.0

High pH in sour water system means high NH4-N content.

What would you recommend us?



CuneytSee More: Sour water stripper pH problem

----------

